# New set-up, bare tank. Thinking Calvus, have questions.



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

I just loading up my established 50 gallon with some rock. In about a months time the local store will be getting a big Tanganyika order so I have to make some decisions and plan ahead. I was thinking I've always wanted some black Calvus; however I'm not sure about numbers and tank mates.

I've been reading and I thought maybe 5 Calvus to start would be good since they seem to do well in groups. I wanted something with nice colour like leleupi (but less aggressive) and maybe some shellies in a nice shell bed on one side of the tank. I just can't seem to rap my head around how many fish I can successfully maintain in a 50 Gallon with these species and their compatibility with the Calvus.

Any suggestions on tank mates and numbers would be appreciated. In the mean time I'll just keep on reading :thumb:

Oh yeah why does the forum search take you out to google now :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 50G?


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

L= 40", W = 16", H = 20"


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Trying to get a idea still!

3-4 Altolamprologus calvus or 3-4 Altolamprologus compressiceps (Maybe mix a few of each?)

3-4 Lamprologus' ocellatus (Gold) or 3-4 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus

3-4 Neolamprologus leleupi ------ I read that they never do well with shellies. I had them with Telmtachromis Temp years ago they never hurt her but they did eat the fry.
Contemplated some Julidochromis as a possibility?

I'm trying to find colour and non similar patterns to the Calvus, any suggestions or comments are appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since the tank is shorter than 48" I'd go with the calvus and the caudopunctatus. Buy six and end up with a pair of each.

The occies would work instead of the caudopunctatus...but the caudos are a favorite of mine since they swim all over the tank.

Leleupi would be better in a bigger tank, and they will kill adult shellies when they try to defend their fry. I tried them with brevis in a 72" tank...they killed not only the brevis but also the caudopunctatus.

The only other fish I would consider is paracyps for the top swimmers...or a school of something that is not a cichlid.


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

I totally agree with DJ. I have a standard 75G with Calvus and Caudopunctatus and it's a great combo with plenty of activity and interest.
Although the Punks do visit a shell or rock pile on occasion, they primarily cruise the mid to upper water which compliments the Calvus down below in the rocky areas. Great combo by itself but if you really must have 3 species, add the Paracyps or some non-cichlid dithers like DJ suggested.

I had Leleupi once - never again. They were nothing but trouble and didn't last long before I had to pull them.

Tom


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

I travelled to the only LFS which is about 1 + hours away and all I could get my hands on was 4 Altolamprologus compressiceps (Gold Head) and 4 'Lamprologus' ornatipinnis; however in another month there is a huge cichlid order coming in.

So my questions are, do you have any experience with the Ornatipinnis? From what I've seen I ended up with 2 males and 2 females, So I was thinking i'd keep 1 male 2 females after watching them for a while or should I try to keep 2 pair?

Is it even close to possible to try and sex the Alto's while there a 2"?

Any other suggestions on dither fish or another type of Tang I could throw in? Someone had mentioned Paracyps? Seems like it will be pretty bare if I only end up with a pair of each.

Thank you again.


----------

